# Glock 23 vs Taurus PT709 slim?



## rudeguy (Jan 30, 2011)

Hello all. I'm looking to pick up my first concealed carry gun and I have it basically narrowed down to these two. 

The Taurus fits the best in my hand and I really like the feel of it but I have heard some horror stories about Taurus guns. 

The Glock is a very nice gun but its $200 more and I can't really find anything that if offers that the Taurus doesn't.

Any input on these two guns or any others that would have a similar size?

Thanks!


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

The Glock would be the higher quality gun.

Look at this thread.

http://www.handgunforum.net/taurus/26348-taurus-quality.html


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

A Glock 23 is bigger, .40 cal and holds a bunch more rounds just to start with.

The 709 slim is an easy to hide weapon made in 9mm small and thin and pretty snappy to shot.

Taurus makes ok guns in my opinion. One of my buddies carries a 709 every day and is very happy he has it. I don't own one but have shot his. I am not going to buy one.

RCG


----------



## twomode (Jun 7, 2009)

I carry the 709 mainly due to it's size. I carried a Keltec P3AT but didn't like shooting it at the range, it just beat me up. I also don't like most Taurus pistols, but this one worked fine from round one and gets a workout every weekend. As a rule most folks feel the Glock is a better weapon but at a higher price. I'd try both (before buying) put a hundred rds through each and buy what works better for you. Good luck.


----------



## HK Dan (Dec 22, 2010)

This should not be a question. It's akin to asking if you should buy an Edsel or a Viper.

Taurus is notoriously spotty in terms of quality assurance; there is no way in Hell they are getting another dime from me after my last experience, even for one of their passable revolvers. With that experience there is no way that Iam trusting my life to Taurus. It's like asking Justin Bieber to be your body guard--sure, he looks nice and he can almost sing, but DEFENDING MY LIFE???? LOL


----------



## rudeguy (Jan 30, 2011)

Thanks guys. I bought a glock 26


----------



## HK Dan (Dec 22, 2010)

Good man! Clearly you have taste, distinction, style, and grace.

<g>
Dan


----------



## EliWolfe (Nov 20, 2010)

rudeguy said:


> Thanks guys. I bought a glock 26


My all time favorite 9mm. Good call.
Eli :mrgreen:


----------



## rudeguy (Jan 30, 2011)

EliWolfe said:


> My all time favorite 9mm. Good call.
> Eli :mrgreen:


I hated it when I first looked at it. Its fat, so not as concealable as some of the Taurus or Walthers but its also short so my pinky hangs off. Everything I knew about guns told me that the more contact area the better, so I was completely turned off.

But the thing shoots like a dream. I put 25 rounds of Hornady Critical Defense and 50 rounds of cheap range ammo through it. My first 5 shots I lined up taking a couple seconds between shots and at 10 yards I was in a 6" group. The next 10 I went for speed and all shots were still in the black. The muzzle does climb a good bit but its light enough that it goes back on target almost on its own.

I did find that I shoot better without the grip extension. Plus it defeats the purpose of the design of the gun.

I don't think I could have picked a better first timer.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

This is like... What's better... Taurus vs a brick.... I'll take the brick :smt082

Taurus vs a roll of papertowels.... Gimme the papertowels :anim_lol:

Taurus versus swamp land in Florida... I'll take the swampland please :anim_lol::anim_lol:


----------

